# Low carb help



## Nicola703 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi, I've been a type 1 diabetic for 38 years and unfortunately I do not have much help given to me by my drs or hospital.
I recently had a heart attack and had a stent inserted, now have liver disease and am visually impaired.
I have about 8 stone to lose so I am really interested in looking at eating low carb, can someone please give me some pointers on how to start, what to eat etc etc . Thank you


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 17, 2019)

So going low carb you'd want to limit your intake of potatoes, rice/pasta. bread, some vegetables etc

so low carb foods things like fish, meats, egg, cheese, green leafy vegetables, if you look at foods on supermarket websites they provide the nutrition information on the product page so you could use that as a guide to build your menus etc 
xx


----------



## Drummer (Sep 17, 2019)

It might possibly be of some help if you can find a copy of Dr Atkins New Diet Revolution, I have the 2003 edition and there are lists of foods and recipes, suggestions of what to eat at different levels of carbs - a lot of useful stuff.
As you are obviously taking insulins, it might be easier to make adjustments if you do a gradual reduction of your carb intake - work backwards through the stages of the Atkins diet until you find the tipping point at which you begin to lose weight - going from maintenance to gradual weightloss - then reducing gradually to where you are losing weight at the rate you like.
I believe there are copies online free to download, but I am not sure if there is that particular edition - the others might be of some use though, as a starting point.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 1, 2019)

Drummer said:


> It might possibly be of some help if you can find a copy of Dr Atkins New Diet Revolution


You often see them in charity shops. That's very interesting about working backwards.  

Good luck Nicola.


----------

